# 2007 USA Website



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone know when it'll be up? I might answer my own question here, but I"m guessing not till after interbike.


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*info*

According to the local Orbea dealer, not until at least the first day of interbike. Of course thats next week, so not too much longer.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

you may have already looked, but the 2007 products are now on the spanish orbea.com site.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

www.orbea.com and select GB as your country and it is in English


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

The US models tend to be different from all the others, so I'm waiting to see the US offerings as far as the componets setup. I am hoping that they still offer the Campy mix with Rolf Wheels. Does anyone know if they will, short of having to do a custom build?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

The bikes shown on the international site are reflective of what the US bikes will be like, including color -- except the pink and green are womens models. The bikes will be available with Record, Chorus, Centaur, Force, Rival, DA and Ultegra groups, and yes, you can probably get it with Veloce, Mirage and 105 if you've lost your mind. The Force group is the best bet if your looking at price and still want lots of cool carbon -- the MSRP is $600 less than DA and it is at least as good. Rolf Vigor, Tempo and Apex wheels will be available from Orbea. Of course your shop could always put on anything you want.

Yes I have a shop and we sell Orbea. BTW, the new Orca is gorgeous. Lastly, I do not think the Opal will ever become a collectors item because of the paint -- it looks much like the 2007, there were bucket loads of the 2006 and when is the last time a bike became a collectors item just because of a "normal" paint job.

Cheers




Rum_Runner1 said:


> The US models tend to be different from all the others, so I'm waiting to see the US offerings as far as the componets setup. I am hoping that they still offer the Campy mix with Rolf Wheels. Does anyone know if they will, short of having to do a custom build?


----------

